
Dropbox is ramping up the sleaze with misleading spam emails - mrzool
https://twitter.com/marcoarment/status/1286317058251272195
======
bmarquez
I got a very similar email last year. This isn't new and I think they're just
blindly sending emails to anyone with a custom domain name. Got one from Katy
last year thanking me and saying:

"You may not be aware, but many of your colleagues are also using Dropbox for
their work. It’s great to see this high level of engagement!"

I'm the only person using my domain name, haha.

------
ab_testing
I don't know how these are sleaze emails. These are marketing emails. If you
are using a free version of something, they will try to push you to a paid or
enterprise version. I bought an iPhone but still get emails from them to get
the Apple TV or the Apple News or the Apple Card service. How is this any
different.

~~~
dylz
They do this on paid versions. They use fake, misleading subject lines and
pretend to be non-massmails.

I dropped Dropbox a while ago when _I was literally paying to receive ads in
multiple places_

~~~
jbob2000
You can unsubscribe. This is not sleazy, it’s a standard business practice
that most companies engage in.

~~~
Nicksil
>This is not sleazy, it’s a standard business practice that most companies
engage in.

The two aren't mutually exclusive; and ...

> a standard business practice and most companies engage in.

... just makes it all the more concerning.

Consumers are a tolerant bunch -- they put up with _a lot_ of sleaziness --
but it doesn't make the practice any less sleazy.

